
Ask HN: Is there a biological compiler? - hsikka
I keep hearing people say it would be super useful to have a design environment for biology, where the output is either a genetic circuit or some other implementable design, but I never really see anything that comes close. Cello and the folks behind Asimov are an interesting attempt, but I’m thinking more along the lines of Michael Levin’s talk. Does anything like that exist?
======
zadkielmodeler
I am also curious as well.

I have seen this article about encoding an image into DNA.
[https://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-40585299](https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-40585299)

But have not seen a compiler for which the output is DNA, or other biological
materials.

